# In Windows, how do i replace multiple files with one file?



## Deleted member 386356 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm editing a game's texture files and i want a bunch of the textures to be the same as 1 texture, although renaming one texture to all of the textures will take way too long.
I once heard of a method where you can replace multiple files with one specific file, does it indeed exist and how do i do it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2016)

Personally I would make a batch file, I don't know of any way you would be able to do it with the plain windows GUI.
If you need a list of file names to start with go to the command line and point it at the folder in question and run dir /b

After that I would use a spreadsheet to make the batch file
Copy /y yourfileyouwant.file filetobereplaced1.file
Copy /y yourfileyouwant.file filetobereplaced2.file
Copy /y yourfileyouwant.file filetobereplacedn.file

Option 2.
Relinking
In your game will be some files and a nice file system for you to do all this. Replace one texture and find the pointer and size thing for it. Copy that and paste that pointer and size value over everything else (hopefully it is not relative or offset or something silly).


----------



## Deleted member 386356 (Sep 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Personally I would make a batch file, I don't know of any way you would be able to do it with the plain windows GUI.
> If you need a list of file names to start with go to the command line and point it at the folder in question and run dir /b
> 
> After that I would use a spreadsheet to make the batch file
> ...


I tried out the Windows Command Prompt method and it worked like a charm!
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cracker (Sep 17, 2016)

I made an app a few years back that supports drag & drop with multi-file replacement (PSP days) to make things a lot easier.


----------



## dimkzr (Aug 26, 2018)

cracker said:


> I made an app a few years back that supports drag & drop with multi-file replacement (PSP days) to make things a lot easier.


I registered only to *thank you* for this amazing little app!


----------



## Fawfulthegreat (Apr 1, 2019)

cracker said:


> I made an app a few years back that supports drag & drop with multi-file replacement (PSP days) to make things a lot easier.


Hi so, i just used this program to replace every NPC in a game with one specific NPC, and it just replaced them with something that the game can't read and crashes. The hex data of the file is not that of the file I'm trying to replace them with, any reason for that? Thanks

edit: nvm i was just being an idiot. -_-


----------



## roboreplace (Jun 9, 2020)

same
only registered to say thank you replace o matic


----------



## everyonelovespepsicola (Dec 29, 2021)

cracker said:


> I made an app a few years back that supports drag & drop with multi-file replacement (PSP days) to make things a lot easier.


this is perfect for making mods for Bethesda games


----------



## everyonelovespepsicola (Dec 29, 2021)

cracker said:


> I made an app a few years back that supports drag & drop with multi-file replacement (PSP days) to make things a lot easier.


----------



## Xii-Nyth (Oct 14, 2022)

if you are missing comdlg32. ocx download the latest version from online (160 kb) and place it in system32/syswow64
then run replace o matic as admin one time and it should open, and then to be able to drag in files dont run it as admin (idk why)


----------

